# Or those who use tanks.



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes me again!!!
Do you make your tanks? 
Just wondering because I make tanks for the fish (der) and its very cheap and I heard many of you buy tanks and it would be cheap to make them.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

I attempted at making a tank. I cut myself constantly, the glue went everywhere, and finally the pieces became undone and shattered. So never again for me lol :lol:


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I can buy tanks cheaper than it would cost to make them. Plus, it saves time. I work at a pet store so I get tanks and lids cheap. Glass is expensive.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh ok


----------

